# Police Training



## mmcgrew (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm currently interning at a small PD here in North Texas and they have been wanting to get a drug detection dog. It's a small PD, so they don't have the big bucks to dish out all at once to get one. So I was wondering if anyone here knew of a trainer that would donate training to the PD, or any programs that assist PD's in getting a dog. I've got a 7 month of GSD that I would be willing to put through training if he would work out, or if we could get someone to donate a dog, adopt from a shelter etc. 
What is the best way to get this PD the drug dog they need?


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Try to contact someone like Detection dogs For Sale Global Training Academy


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I've contacted my cousin who works with helping retired MWD who need medical care to ask some of her contacts if she knows of any drug dogs. Some MWDs are released to police departments with a contract. You might also want to look into it. It is done out of Lackland in San Antonio.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mmcgrew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently interning at a small PD here in North Texas and they have been wanting to get a drug detection dog. It's a small PD, so they don't have the big bucks to dish out all at once to get one. So I was wondering if anyone here knew of a trainer that would donate training to the PD, or any programs that assist PD's in getting a dog. I've got a 7 month of GSD that I would be willing to put through training if he would work out, or if we could get someone to donate a dog, adopt from a shelter etc.
> What is the best way to get this PD the drug dog they need?


The problem with donated or shelter dog is that they are not likely to have the proper drive and nerves for detection work. Nor were they imprinted properly as puppies. Very few dogs are cut out for this kind of work--it's all in the genes.

Try Dameon at East Tennessee K-9, he's a K-9 trainer and a very nice person. He may have suggestions for you.

Perhaps you would be better off setting up a Go Fund Me page and raise the money to buy a trained dog. Dameon won't rip you off if you end up buying from him.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I would have your agency contact CBP Canine Enforcement Training Center in Front Royal VA. They may be able to hook you up with acquiring a dog suitable for narcotics detection along with training or at least refer you to someone that can help! It's been a long time since I've been there in a training mode but that's where I'd start. There have been some superstar dogs that come out of there. I always said my dog could find dope in an empty parking lot! Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't know if Dave does this sort of stuff, but he might be able to recommend someone who would. 

Dave Kroyer | Handling, training and coaching in the areas of Schutzhund/IPO, Ring Sport, Police K9, AKC Obedience, Nosework, Agility, SAR, and AKC Tracking


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would contact Dave first like Lisa recommends.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think imprinting as puppy is big thing as majority of Drug detection dogs have not been imprinted....having said that; I think you have to acquire a good dog and top training to invest in a Drug detection dog for the streets. These dogs constitute a search warrant or probable cause in many situations and are subject to scrutiny and calibration by savvy defense lawyers. 
I would talk to Dave also to point you in right direction. Slamdunc or Ladylaw could also, but I think Dave is familiar with Texas law and requisites.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't rule out going to the pound! 75% of the drug dogs I trained over the course of 38 years came from the pound, in fact one I am starting next month is from one, a 3 y/o male chocolate lab who will hunt and chase the Kong all day long. Most had too much energy and drive for the common household. Yes you must deal with the unknown prior to obtaining him, but if you are cash strapped don't rule it out. You will need to have someone experienced in what to look for. 


Go to Lackland s site as well. As a former MWD handler I can tell you from experience they have some good prospects as well. Once again you will need to take an experienced person with you.


In addition look in the pet section of several newspapers. I have found several prospects there as well.


Once you locate a prospect it is important to immediately get a complete physical done on him.


----------

